# How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (others might find useful info)



## rocketPack (Mar 20, 2005)

Well, I've seen a lot of confusion around "how do I wire these angel eye headlights?" When I ordered mine I looked all around and found little to NO useful information. Being an electronics major right now I had a slight advantage, so I broke out the DMM and figured out how the car was wired and matched my headlights to it - like many other have done. Since I had a lot of free time this week I thought I'd try to make it easier for others. It really is not hard at all if you have the right information!
*This article should provide useful information for ANYONE trying to set up a headlight wiring application*.
Just a note - these are DEPO projector angel eye lights (fleabayed), which are similar if not identitcal to the "Helix" ones, and probably VERY similar to the FK ones as well. For the record, I'm also using a euroswitch, but it's not required for full operation (you just have fewer options w/o it).
Step 1 is to famaliarize yourself with the wiring. The stock U.S. spec harness from the car is wired like so:








So, from this you should be able to determine the proper pin-out for your headlight connector. In case you don't want to, here's how I did mine. Note: It's very easy to determine which wire goes where, as you probably noticed, since the wiring is clearly tracable back to the parent bulb. I would recommend doing this just in case your wires are different colours than mine, but I'll provide how mine came out for general reference. Note: The arrows in this picture have a small border on them to indicate which colour wire they're pointing toward in case its not 100% clear by their direction.








In order to remove the pins from the headlight plug, all you need to do is insert something small into the hole above/below the pin thats sticking out, as noted by the red arrow in the pic below. This is going to push the pin out the back of the housing. I accomplished this using something most people probably don't have, it's pushrod used to connect a servo to a control surface on a model airplane. A paperclip straightened out will probably work just fine. *NOTE:* After you remove the pin you will need to make sure to bend the tab on the pin back up so the pin has a way to "hold on" to the connector so it doesn't get pushed out.








Here are pictures taken of the various modes of operation of my headlights now.
*Notes*:
- I am using a Euroswitch. You wont be able to achieve all the same combinations without one.
- I am using amber bulbs in my city lights. Your headlights will be without any parking lights (you will have angel eyes/city lights/projector rings on instead) now, which means you will ONLY have amber light facing forward while the turn signal is on. I didn't like this, so I made my city lights amber (they will be on when your headlights are on).
- My driver's side projector is burnt out (waiting for Osrams in the mail), so just ignore that








- The city lights come on with the first 'click' of the switch and stay on no matter what mode you chose (this includes the projector ring & angel eye)
1. *Euroswitch only* - City lights








2. *Euroswitch only* - Fogs + City lights








3. Lo-beams








4. Lo-beams + Fogs








5. Hi-beams








I hope someone finds this useful!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

so where are the angel eyes? doesnt look like there lit at all....


----------



## rocketPack (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (nubVR)*

yeah... havn't done the mod to make them really light up like they're supposed to. If you look, you can very faintly see the 4 wussy W5W bulbs burning behind it. Not to mention, these are day time pics.
Anyone have any relevant comments?


----------



## qmtran (Jan 5, 2005)

i didn't know depo made angel eyes... those look soo much like the helix ones.


----------



## eleazar1 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (qmtran)*

Excellent write up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dang! I wish I had seen this on Monday. But, then I would not had the fun of doing what you did with the multimeter and all that. It's fun to be an engineer sometimes.








By the way, did you ever get your low beams to aim correctly? I tried for 4 hours, killed the battery, and I still can only get 40ft fin front of me lit as well as everything else to the sides. It looks like the beams cross, but I can't bring them back in any more than I did. Oh well. The fogs make up for it, and the high beams frickin rock!! 
*Notice to anyone buying these*: aim your headlights _*before*_ you put the bumper back on. Those things are a pain in the a$$




































But, they look cool. 
What better bulbs can go in the angel eyes?


----------



## rocketPack (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (eleazar1)*

Hey there... first off, thanks for the comments! I'm going to break your post down bit-by-bit and respond to it that way...

_Quote, originally posted by *eleazar1* »_Excellent write up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dang! I wish I had seen this on Monday. But, then I would not had the fun of doing what you did with the multimeter and all that. It's fun to be an engineer sometimes.
















It makes my years of schooling feel like they were worth something afterall!










_Quote, originally posted by *eleazar1* »_By the way, did you ever get your low beams to aim correctly? I tried for 4 hours, killed the battery, and I still can only get 40ft fin front of me lit as well as everything else to the sides. It looks like the beams cross, but I can't bring them back in any more than I did.
LOL, this was a FUN topic for me. I spent HOURS doing this on a couple of nights and almost killed my battery each time. What I finally did is I posted up asking for help and got someone to link me to an excellent DIY on how to aim my lights. Once I had the info on what the beams were supposed to actually be doing, it was just matter of figuring out how the hell I'm supposed to adjust the projector. The link to the article I'm referring to (with no further aideu): Aiming your headlights!. It was amazing to have actual measurements and specifications! Anywho, what I eventually figured out is that the lower screw adjusts UP/DOWN on the projector, and the upper screw adjusts LEFT/RIGHT. *NOT* what I originally thought and toyed with for hours... but once I knew that it made aiming about a 30-minute job!

_Quote, originally posted by *eleazar1* »_Oh well. The fogs make up for it, and *the high beams frickin rock!!*
Oh HELL YES!









_Quote, originally posted by *eleazar1* »_*Notice to anyone buying these*: aim your headlights _*before*_ you put the bumper back on. Those things are a pain in the a$$




































WELL PUT! You *will* be taking the lights out to adjust at least 20 times each. Just make sure you set the torq setting on your drill LOW! I screwed up a couple of mounting tabs when I was frustrated, I vented on the cheap plastic tabs and they lost







it's alright though, they still work fine.

_Quote, originally posted by *eleazar1* »_But, they look cool. 
Jury is still out on that for me but I'm probably going to keep them. I have some Osram SilverStars in the mail from PowerBulbs.co.uk for $28 SHIPPED! These should definately help. *The bulbs that come with the lights are T-R-A-S-H*! My drivers side projector bulb died after about 15-18 hours of run time.









_Quote, originally posted by *eleazar1* »_What better bulbs can go in the angel eyes?
I'm still not sure about this either - I will definately find out once I take them out to mod them a little bit (adding LED city lights and swapping my Osram bulbs in). I know for the FKs people removed the halo ring and put EL glow wire behind it which worked magnificantly, but I don't know if we can do that as well! I'm looking at getting some high intensity LED bulbs, but I'm afraid they'll just burn out in a couple of days - they specifically disclaim any and all warranty if the bulbs are used in headlights (heat + LED =







). I'm going to look into the situation once I get them apart though, that's a definate goal, because right now you can't tell they're lit in the daytime








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## rocketPack (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (qmtran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qmtran* »_i didn't know depo made angel eyes... those look soo much like the helix ones.
Actually, the lights are "no brand" (fleabay) but most likely are the Helix ones. Who knows? When I say Depo, what I was actually referring to was the projector which is made by Depo (common to Helix/FK/many other aftermarket lights). Sorry for the error


----------



## eleazar1 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (rocketPack)*


_Quote »_Jury is still out on that for me but I'm probably going to keep them. I have some Osram SilverStars in the mail from PowerBulbs.co.uk for $28 SHIPPED! These should definately help. *The bulbs that come with the lights are T-R-A-S-H*! My drivers side projector bulb died after about 15-18 hours of run time.









Yeah, wait until you get those in! I put Sylvania SilverStars in mine, and my friends say they rock at night! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I might have to try reaming my headlights *again* if I can get it right. I'm really in no hurry to go through that again though.
Good luck with the angel eyes. I'm not too particular about them, so I'll stick with the yellow for now.


----------



## rocketPack (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (eleazar1)*

They came in the mail today! Woo! I've got something to do tomorrow after work!








AND some new LED city lights (*please don't overheat and burn out







*)


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (rocketPack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocketPack* »_
AND some new LED city lights (*please don't overheat and burn out







*)

they won't eventhough some companies caution you to not use them in Headlights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
LEDs draw less current and do not make as much heat as a Halogen Bulb.
and nice write up btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sleepygti28 at 5:07 AM 1-4-2006_


----------



## rider1deep (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_
they won't eventhough some companies caution you to not use them in Headlights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
LEDs draw less current and do not make as much heat as a Halogen Bulb.
and nice write up btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by sleepygti28 at 5:07 AM 1-4-2006_


sleepy is right.... replying to subscribe... lights look good bro... excellent write-up... i'll hopefully be joining the helix headlight club in two weeks


----------



## unL33T (Dec 17, 2005)

Excellent how-to! I used it to rewire my lights I got off eBay as well. I'm having some trouble aiming my low beams. I can get the highs to aim however I like but none of the adjustments seem to change the aim of the low beams. Any tips? My lights look identical to yours. Came in a box with the name TRI: Tuning, Racing, Innovating... Can anyone help me aim these things? Add me to MSN jontss at hotmail.com
That was hard to type, fingers are frozen from being outside trying to aim these things for an hour... I killed the battery too









Nvm, I figured it out. Two screws that I thought were holding the thing together were actually the adjustment bolts for the low beams. Don't I feel dumb now








What is the mod to make the angel eyes brighter?


_Modified by unL33T at 7:10 PM 1-7-2006_


----------



## rocketPack (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (unL33T)*

Looks like you got the low-beams aimed which is good, they need it.
I do have the exact same ones, down to the box they shipped in actually. I have good, no.... GREAT news for you. The Osram SilverStars (less than $29 shipped) are **AMAZING**. This is the best lighting I've ever had or seen or used (besides HID obviously)!
Before I changed the bulbs I was using them 100% as they came out of the box (bulbs/configuration). It was "ok" light output, but it had two dark spots left and right of center that made the output look like a E-Code Trident... =|
Then... I Removed the old bulb *AND* the metal spacing ring (you'll see), inserted the new bulb and put the ring on the *back* of the bulb, and re-attached the clip.
What this does is it changes the focus because the bulb is sitting closer to the front now, and it made such a huge difference. Light output is incredibly uniform and clean, cutoff is still crisp and correct, and now I even have an HID-look because they produce a small band of blue light at the top of the cut-off. When I drive down the road its just bathed - nay, SOAKED in crisp, bright, white light. I test drove at someone who said the lights were BRIGHT, but there was no glare and nothing uncomfortable about them. I've driven now over 150miles, mostly on VERY busy roads and I've not been flashed a single time! I can't believe it! It looks like I'm driving with my hi-beams on, but nobody else seems to mind. I'm very pleased and will probably stick with these lights for quite a while now that I got them setup. I **HIGHLY** recommend anyone running a Depo Halogen projector ditch those CRAPPY bulbs, throw in some Osrams and move the spacer! It may not work 100% the same for every projector, I got slightly less great results on my passenger side light (but its still wonderful), so I imagine that each person will have their own differing success. Also, it might also be possible to improve the beam by adding to the washer, or trimming the washer down so the bulb doesn't sit quite as far forward. I don't know, but that was the easiest way to get a 200% improvement in light output I could've imagined (and the cheapest!!!).
OK... so I put the city lights in and they work great too, but I had an odd issue... On my passenger side light it was impossible for either LED city light to fit inside the headlight, it just got stuck right inside the tube. The driver's side, however, would take either bulb with absolutely no hang-ups, so I ended up taking a drill bit slightly larger than the opening and honing out the hole until it fit. It messed up a tiny bit of the reflective junk in the hi-beam, but I can't tell any difference. It kinda pisses me off, these headlights are a get-what-you-pay-for deal in overall quality, but still... even if they fall apart and the OEM lights survive a nuclear blast, the OEMs still can't hold a candle to the amazing output of these projectors now! Another interresting side-effect (perhaps because the bulbs are from EU?) - reflective road signs absolutely GLOW whenever I get near them. They used to barely even appear reflective with my old light bulbs/old lights (even using Sylvania SilverStars), but these new Osrams must have something in them that really reacts to the signs because they seriously light up like a neon sign, which is wonderful because I'm noticing way more signs than I used to and they are incredibly easy to read from really far away.
So... you can definately say that I'm thoroughly pleased with my $28 investment in these headlights.
Oh, those asking about the halos... well.... the only thing I can think of is some super bright LED bulbs or something, because the way its designed I think is preventative of anything really useful without totally dismantling the headlight and re-fabbing them (not worth it if you ask me) - I mean taking the lens off, removing the hi-beam reflector, and then attaching some EL glow wire or something to the back of the halo ring, then re-attach hi-beam and lens cover. Probably about 4-5 hours worth of work if you know what you're doing (both lights). Basically the hi-beam area is a big hole, and the halo ring takes any light that is coming from the hole but isn't coming out the hi-beam reflector, which is floating inside the middle of the hole. Kinda lame, but.. what can you do? I guess just buy some bright ass LED bulbs and call it a day.


----------



## pilotboy17 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (rocketPack)*

looks like we all are having the same problems!
I got my headlamps rewired at my unviersity car club. Good thing one of the old guys knew what the hell he was doing.
I have that same problem with the aim. My left light seems to be pointed to low or something. I need to reaim it soon. Also just like Rocketpack, my driver's side headlight also died after 15-18 hours. lol.
And yep, the fogs and high beams are awesome. The angel eyes only seem to brighten up during DRLs only...what's up with that...


----------



## rocketPack (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (pilotboy17)*

If you take your time and follow the guidelines in the link I posted (I posted it right?... well, just in case: Aim your headlights) you can achieve a fairly respectable output with these lights. However, the stock bulbs - as I said, are just rubbish!
The Osram SilverStar bulbs + moving the spacer make them worthy of their pricetag and actually plenty more. They totally kick ass now for me!
Your halos look bright in that pic... perhaps because it's a night pic, perhaps it's getting helped out by the city lights, but they look decent there... I think I'm going to joey mod mine (the bastards sent me chrome instead of black like I ordered.... gave $15 refund for it though), and when (if) I do that I can maybe find some way to mod the halos to work properly... but so much effort..










_Modified by rocketPack at 11:12 PM 1-11-2006_


----------



## lovepanda (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (rocketPack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocketPack* »_yeah... havn't done the mod to make them really light up like they're supposed to. 

Which mod do you speak of??


----------



## CTGLI18T (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (lovepanda)*

i have the same headlights the bulbs that come with it suck, they burned out really fast. also the foglight in the STOCK headlights are 55w, the ones that come with these lights are 35W. 
because of the cheap bulbs that come with it i did some swaping around
5,000K HID for low beam
Silverstars for high beam 
and Yellow Nokya Fogs.


----------



## CTGLI18T (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (rocketPack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocketPack* »_Actually, the lights are "no brand" (fleabay) but most likely are the Helix ones. Who knows? When I say Depo, what I was actually referring to was the projector which is made by Depo (common to Helix/FK/many other aftermarket lights). Sorry for the error









they are made by depo helix just pays depo to stamp their name on it as a generic to sell for a lower price.


----------



## lovepanda (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (CTGLI18T)*

I have the exact setup as you CTGLI18T, 5000K HID fgor low beam, and OSRAM SilverStars for hights ... would you mind shotting a couple of shots of how you got your bulb to stay flush and straight in the projector housinmg ... BrunoVdub and I have been wrecking our brains over this (although when it comes to HIDs he seems to know leaps and bounds more than me!) ... My beam pattern is all jacked up, as you may see by the "not ready for ECODE beam pattern" post here in lighting ... I'm going home to take some shots and hopefulkly improve the beam pattern ... anyway, what did you do to get the beams so nice. 
check out the other thread I mentioned if you have time ... you'll see what I mean.


----------



## rocketPack (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (lovepanda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lovepanda* »_Which mod do you speak of??
Well, it's not really a mod for these headlights, but the FK headlight owners have had success by removing the front cover, pulling the halo ring out, and sticking EL glow wire (like for PC cases) beind it, then putting the halo back in. They light up bright and look great after doing this from what I can tell of the pics I've seen. I don't know of anyone who'se done it with these headlights but from what I can tell it shouldn't be much different with these lights... A bit time consuming and possibly a bit delicate but totally do-able http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTGLI18T (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (rocketPack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocketPack* »_Well, it's not really a mod for these headlights, but the FK headlight owners have had success by removing the front cover, pulling the halo ring out, and sticking EL glow wire (like for PC cases) beind it, then putting the halo back in. They light up bright and look great after doing this from what I can tell of the pics I've seen. I don't know of anyone who'se done it with these headlights but from what I can tell it shouldn't be much different with these lights... A bit time consuming and possibly a bit delicate but totally do-able http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats my next project AFTER i get the EIP catback. i dont want to keep spending $ on other mods i got the DP now i wanna get the exhaust done and over with b4 i do more with the lights


----------



## slappyhoohah (Nov 5, 2004)

i just ordered mine today... this thread is going to be very helpful
thanks!!


----------



## B18flip (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (slappyhoohah)*

good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...marking for future use lol


----------



## rocketPack (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (B18flip)*

Glad to hear.... that's why I made the thread. Feel free to post up questions/concerns or IM me (I don't check frequently though, so you can email me if its urgent). Good luck!


----------



## eleazar1 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (rocketPack)*

One precaution, don't put more than a 35 watt bulb in the fog. I put 55 W Silverstars in there, the housing burned out after 2 months. 
I'm looking into repairing them myself.


----------



## Spyder_t (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

Great write up. Thanks for responding so quickly.


----------



## Averyel (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

The connectors used in the headlight plug, that connect to our car's headlight socket, what are those connectors called and where can I get them from?


----------



## CTGLI18T (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (eleazar1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eleazar1* »_One precaution, don't put more than a 35 watt bulb in the fog. I put 55 W Silverstars in there, the housing burned out after 2 months. 
I'm looking into repairing them myself.

i been using Nokya 55W yellow fogs for almost 4 months now no problems. i have opened the headlights quite a few times now doing joey modding and getting the way i want and havent noticed any damage.


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (CTGLI18T)*

I'm planning on putting mine in the oven and opening them up for cleaning and then a good sealing. What is a good temp. and time for the oven? Also, what can I use to seal them well?


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (BanamexDF)*

In the middle of this thread- http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2567440


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (A2B4guy)*

Thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2bunik (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

I need help with the projector lights you have. I bought the same lights and cannot figure out which bulbs to buy. my low beam bulbs went out so i want to replace them with Osram SilverStars .. I am new to the vw scene and the whole h1 h3 h7 thing is confusing and if so what are the high beams so i can buy them as well.. 
I also think it would be a great addition to this awesome thread on these







headlights .thanks for ur help.


_Modified by 2bunik at 3:04 PM 9-27-2006_


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (2bunik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2bunik* »_I need help with the projector lights you have. I bought the same lights and cannot figure out which bulbs to buy. my low beam bulbs went out so i want to replace them with Osram SilverStars .. I am new to the vw scene and the whole h1 h3 h7 thing is confusing and if so what are the high beams so i can buy them as well.. 
I also think it would be a great addition to this awesome thread on these







headlights .thanks for ur help.

_Modified by 2bunik at 3:04 PM 9-27-2006_

H1 is both low and high beam, no?
Fog is H3










_Modified by BanamexDF at 9:00 PM 11-7-2006_


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (BanamexDF)*

Those look very close to the ones i just got on ebay brand new... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...d=1,1
Anyone have any idea what pins are what on the harness?? I have the hig beams going great but my low beam projectors are pretty dim...any ideas?


----------



## elpaisacq (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (mwurman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwurman* »_Those look very close to the ones i just got on ebay brand new... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...d=1,1
Anyone have any idea what pins are what on the harness?? I have the hig beams going great but my low beam projectors are pretty dim...any ideas?
.

Get and HID drop in kit, I have mine for the past 3 month and i love it. I did both Low beams (6500k) and my high beams (8000k) it looks great in the dark Florida roads. pics (only low beams and fogs)







yeap my righ fog also burnt after some hours 9 they arer already changed to silverstars H3


----------



## burkey7344 (Jan 10, 2006)

I am putting the Halo projectors in my 05 GLI and was wonderign i fI should upgrade to the Euro Switch to operate the Halo lights. I have seen photos of Jettas with only the Halo's lit, how is that possible, and do I need the Euro Switch for that option.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (burkey7344)*

Yes you do need a Euro Switch for that. The Halos (at least mine) are wired such that if you turn the switch to the park lights mode, only the halos turn on. I got one on ebay for about $25 new, and you basically just unplug the OEM switch and plug in the new switch. Hope that helps!


----------



## lui16blue (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (elpaisacq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elpaisacq* »_.

Get and HID drop in kit, I have mine for the past 3 month and i love it. I did both Low beams (6500k) and my high beams (8000k) it looks great in the dark Florida roads. pics (only low beams and fogs)







yeap my righ fog also burnt after some hours 9 they arer already changed to silverstars H3










can you use the 8k on both high an low.? howa the hid treating the headlights,there not burning them.?


----------



## elpaisacq (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (lui16blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lui16blue* »_

can you use the 8k on both high an low.? howa the hid treating the headlights,there not burning them.?
Nope, remember HID's do not burn as hot as regular halogen bulbs ( for what I understand). My head lights are taking it just fine, 5 Months and counting. You can use 8500k all around. I decided to go with the 6000k in the low beams and 8500k on the high beams


----------



## da_skate_dude (Oct 11, 2006)

hi, i have the same headlights, but i am having some trouble with my fogs..... all the others work (halo, low beam, high beam, and turn signals).... for some reason my fog lights wont go on... i wired it just like it said at the beginning of the forum.... i believe the fogs are supposed to go on with the low beams? but mines dont go on at all? does anybody know whats wrongg?


----------



## da_skate_dude (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (da_skate_dude)*

someone help me with the fogs please!!!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (others might find useful inf (da_skate_dude)*

The fog lights are supposed to go on when you pull the light switch out to the fog light position. Exactly how did you wire the fog lights to the light switch? Have you checked the fuse?


----------



## vdub4tw (Nov 16, 2006)

wats el glow wire???


----------



## mkato13 (Dec 6, 2004)

I've got the same lights and can not get the HIDS in the projectors...had to rewire them to make the projectors high beamand the reflectors low bea,m (and put the HID in there) ...How did you get the HID to fit into the projectors?


----------



## da_skate_dude (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (dennisgli)*

k so i dont have a euro switch... i just wired my fogs in the harness like it said at the beginning of the forum... arent the fogs supposed to go on when i flip my light swicht on??? do i need a euro switch for them to work??? or is it maybe that my fuse is out?? i just cant get them to go on


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (da_skate_dude)*

Does your switch have the fog light position?


----------



## da_skate_dude (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (dennisgli)*

this is how my switch looks like:


----------



## da_skate_dude (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (dennisgli)*

hey, today i realized something weird.. i have a jetta VR6 GLX, and this cars bring fog lights on the stock headlights... i tried the stock headlights to see if the fogs would go on on the old ones, and the they didng go on... u think i have a problem with a fuse or something?? cause obiously is not the headlights cause on neither the stock ones or the after market ones they dont go on... ??


----------



## da_skate_dude (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (da_skate_dude)*

so i figure out what was wrong... i had no idea that if i pulled my switched out, my fogs would go on... yeah i know that was a pretty dumb thing... but thanks anyways for trying to help me out...


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

oh its ok, it took me a while to figure that one out to when I got my Jet


----------



## erikduritza (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (elpaisacq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elpaisacq* »_.

Get and HID drop in kit, I have mine for the past 3 month and i love it. I did both Low beams (6500k) and my high beams (8000k) it looks great in the dark Florida roads. [/img]


What is the difference in the light intensity? just the blue-ish purple-ish color?








And the H3 fit in the fogs, correct?

EDIT: Where do you buy HID lights?


_Modified by erikduritza at 9:18 AM 3-22-2007_


----------



## vdubinky2 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (nubVR)*

bump


----------



## vdubinky2 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

save


----------



## arcanemirage (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

The biggest problem I am having is changing out the bulbs and re-installing the new ones...they won't stay in or even turn on! They also burned out within 14 hours as well. The metal piece that gets clamped over the lightbulb is missing on both lights..is that needed? Any help you can provide me is much appreciated!


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

how did you wired the power and ground for the fog lights. i have the ecs tuning fog light wiring kit and right now just have it hooked up to my battery


----------



## .340476 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (weenerdog3443)*

do you guys know what mini bulbs are used in the halos for the angel eyes? Mine burnt out, I've been looking for replacement bulbs, but don't exactly know what to look for, or where to find them.


----------



## Tcatt (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (mwurman)*

So did you just run the halo wires to the foglight wires? Well I bought ebay projectors (there pretty nice if ya ask me So I was talkin to a friend and he said that we could just tap into the same wires that run the foglights or whatever lights you want to the halos to turn on with.


----------



## VADUBIN32 (Apr 18, 2004)

Question everyone. I just put mine in and everything works, but when i turn the headlight on the high beams stay on with the headlight????


----------



## elpaisacq (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (VADUBIN32)*

There is DIY that shows you how to do this. It's pretty simple if you follow the instructions. Here you go http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1167457 hope this helps IM me if you need any help


----------



## bmb2015 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

Thanks for the pics, it really helped with the wiring/socket. The last pin for the fog, i don't have the clip for the fog pin in the jetta. Is there a picture tutorial of how to add a switch for fog lights in my 2001 jetta.


----------



## elpaisacq (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (bmb2015)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmb2015* »_Thanks for the pics, it really helped with the wiring/socket. The last pin for the fog, i don't have the clip for the fog pin in the jetta. Is there a picture tutorial of how to add a switch for fog lights in my 2001 jetta.









You can get a Euroswitch from ECStuning.com, they are on sale right now for $46 and free shipping and from there you can look for the DIY and it's pretty simple if you need help IM me and i can help you with the install with no problem here is a pic of mines installed


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

i used this write-up today and it was extremely helpful... i would returned them to the store if i hadnt run across this..


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

so what replacement sylvania lights would i put in my lights? i read this whole thread and still dont understand...


----------



## puntadigital (Jul 9, 2006)

I've read the whole thing, but I still don't get it ...
It's possible to get JUST the halos to lit w/euroswitch?
I just received mine and would like to install it tonite
thanks in advance for any help


----------



## mp4nerd (May 22, 2007)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

Is it possible to set up two HID kits in the Helix projector lights? One for the Low-beams and one for the fogs?


----------



## wattnxt (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

MAJOR BUMP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For the best diagram ever. Thank you SO MUCH, this one should be on the FAQ page.
Got a set of CCFL (Cold Cathode Fluorescent) halos, and







doggone if they weren't wired totally wrong out of the box. This thread totally straightened everything out. HOLY CRUD are these halos BRIGHT! Love em!
Thanks again. Pics to follow once the salt and snow quit flying.


----------



## Brass Monkey013 (Aug 21, 2007)

i have FK halos, but they arent ccfl, whats the best option for making them brighter and emit a whiter light? I've heard EL glow wire has been used. Anyone got more info about this?


----------



## Siroadrnr (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (Brass Monkey013)*

Thanks for all the info, I needed it to rewire my new Fleabay lights, and now i can hopefully adjust them, too. Also thanks for the bulb upgrade info!!


----------



## Siroadrnr (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (Siroadrnr)*

....Hey, just realized, what does a Euroswitch look like, is there a visual difference? Thanks!!


----------



## VeeThree (Dec 19, 2007)

This is an awesome thread - I'm new to this forum and if this is typical, I'll be looking more often. I did post a link to this thread on another forum (hope you don't mind) because I think it is very practical information that needs to be shared. ;-) Thanks
Cheers, v3


----------



## phattysfine (Dec 24, 2007)

If anyone can help... I just purchased new Projector/Halo lights for my 2000 Jetta GLS. While I was adjusting the lens, the passenger light Halo light cover popped off, all but one clap is off. The problem is, it's inside the Lens of the lights. Does anyone know how get into the Lens cover? I took the clamps off and tried to cut the silicone out from between the cover and backing... But its no good unless I keep at it for hours and hours, and heat the blade, but I don't even see that working. Any Advice!!??



_Modified by phattysfine at 12:33 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## painkiller23 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

Thanks. But the only thing is my car didn't come with stock fogs and my replacement lights did. Any idea how to wire those up? I have a euro switch. Thanks


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (painkiller23)*

Just run a wire from pin 8 (NL) on the switch to pin 2 (NL) on the headlights.


----------



## juggernautt (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (dennisgli)*

great write up!
did my FK angel eyes. Used Silverstars for the lows and highs and for fogs as well. 
I do have one question though, I ended up using my turn signal harness since I didn't have any PY21W turn lights. Now, when I turn on the parking lights or low lights the front turns don't activate. They do work however when I use my turn signal but its acting as I have a blown bulb or on speed.
Anyone ever encounter this before? I'm stumped.








Your feedback is appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sillyrabbitTRIXr4kids (Oct 17, 2007)

paisa, you stay in 954? perhaps i'd like to see this up-close to see what it looks like on a mk4.


----------



## azntaiji (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: (Siroadrnr)*

Hey, how did you wire the headlights for your jetta, I'm having problems trying to find the right combination for the wiring harness


----------



## Houston24V (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (ztaiji)*

Look at the first page and double/triple check your wiring.


----------



## Houston24V (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (Houston24V)*

I am doing mine today since it's another rainy day in Virginia. I will post pictures later if I get them working.. Hopefully your write up will help me achieve my goal for the day...


----------



## Houston24V (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (Houston24V)*

Here they are $100 at a show yesterday, couldn't pass them up. Props to TK for being an electrical master and the guy who wrote this topic for the awesome harness diagram. ENJOY!The Euro Switches fullest potential!


----------



## korndog78 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (elpaisacq)*

Duuuuuuuude these lights are the shizzzzz...I just followed this harness and they work like a champ. I dont know what the f'in config they are selling but it aint no "plug and play". Anyways, thanks for a awesome thread-since I dont have the euro switch, the Lbeams and the Flights are on the same circuit. nest step is to make adjustments-THANKS GERITOL!


----------



## Bizzly (Jun 9, 2008)

I got a wiring kit with my Depo Angel Eye's. When installed & wired, The halo lights would turn on when the euroswitch was off, and then they would turn off when switched to "parking lights." ?!?
Oh, and the fog lights didn't work at all with the wiring kit they sent.
Has anyone else had this problem?
Since the fogs didn't work, and the halo lights were messed up, I pulled out the wiring that was sent with the headlights and now they work - except the foglights (of course). I have a separate wiring kit for the fogs now, just waiting for the time to install them.


----------



## boboised209 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

awesome write-up... thanks again! i ordered the Hella celis headlamps from http://www.tmtuning.com today and hope to use this write-up when double/triple checking the wiring. i've been rocking the euroswitch for a while... so I hope it all works out! I'll post back with pics before & after 8).


----------



## VW Ogre (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (boboised209)*

yeah i bought a pair of fleabay lights a while back and the wiring is completely different. The wires for the halo's are underneath the housing and are red and black. Is there some way of splicing them into the high and low beams right before the plug?


----------



## 2004.5bluegli (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

i'm think of getting these light for my gli are they worth it? do they throw off enough light or should i get something else?


----------



## Bizzly (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (2004.5bluegli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004.5bluegli* »_i'm think of getting these light for my gli are they worth it? do they throw off enough light or should i get something else?

There will definitely be plenty of light in your fleabay angel eyes when you put in some Osram Silverstars (which I put in my Depo angel eyes), or something that is equivalent to those. They are rated to be about 50% brighter than ordinary headlight bulbs (if I am wrong I'm sure someone here will correct me).
One thing I don't like about the headlights is that they are designed to prevent blinding oncoming drivers. In other words, there is about 120 degrees (or so) blacked-out/cut from the top left side of the field. I can see this as being a potential problem if something (i.e. a deer) enters the road from this dark/blind area on the left. Yikes. Couldn't they just dim that field instead of blocking the light completely? One thing I should mention is that *I have not yet aimed my lights*, but this won't fix the "blind spot" issue. 
Regardless of my griping, they are excellent overall. The fogs are bright - about 180 degress appears to be cut from the top half of their field, too. The brights are intense!!! It's like daylight, you can see far and clear.
Overall, the Dep angel eyes are an obvious improvement. I would recommend them.


_Modified by Bizzly at 1:25 PM 7-20-2008_


----------



## jwad10 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (Bizzly)*

i just bought the flebay ones as you guys call them and i want hid in the low beams but dont know what size bulb i need to order
i am also wanting the osram silverstar for the highs but dont know which ones to order or anything...i need help please


_Modified by jwad10 at 1:06 AM 7-19-2008_


----------



## Bizzly (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (jwad10)*

The Osram Silverstar's for the Depo/Hella angel eye's are H7's for both high & low beam, H4's for the fogs. 
A link to where I bought mine:
http://www.powerbulbs.com/prod...od=84
This was by far the best deal, as they were buy one (pair) get one free. Nice!!! And the price is marked down, and the shipping is free. Can't beat that.
I don't know what size HID & Ballast Kit you will need. You'll like how bright the Osram's are. HID can't much of an improvement (i.e. worth the hassle and $), and the Osram's shine quite white & very bright.


----------



## Salsafart (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

Hey i was thinking about buying the black housing angel eyes, with the blue halo's, your DIY is great but i was wondering if its possible to run the halo's to the daytime running lights, and the high beams and low beams as normal... i was under the impression that you would have to wire the actual low beams to the ambers in order to run the lights off the stock switch to use your halo's as city lights if you could help me i would really appreciate it... thanks







if anyone could email me, at [email protected] any information will help










_Modified by Salsafart at 8:46 AM 10-10-2008_


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (Salsafart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsafart* »_Hey i was thinking about buying the black housing angel eyes, with the blue halo's, your DIY is great but i was wondering if its possible to run the halo's to the daytime running lights, and the high beams and low beams as normal... i was under the impression that you would have to wire the actual low beams to the ambers in order to run the lights off the stock switch to use your halo's as city lights if you could help me i would really appreciate it... thanks

You mean like this?








Yes it is Possible. For this, all I did was splice the Positive wire from the Halo's into the Positive wire for the DRL, now the Halo's are one whenever my DRL's are on (Canadian Spec, so All the time)



















_Modified by OntITTech at 11:47 AM 10/10/2008_


----------



## Salsafart (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (OntITTech)*

k so i was hearing alot about the lights being dimmer then normal if you do that is that true. and i can probably find the daytime running lights by using a wire tester as well and putting the e brake down?


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (Salsafart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsafart* »_k so i was hearing alot about the lights being dimmer then normal if you do that is that true. and i can probably find the daytime running lights by using a wire tester as well and putting the e brake down?

For me the lights are a bit dimmer than I was used to because this swap was for a B5 Audi A4, which came with true HID's 








There is a shot showing the new Lights on the left and the HID's on the right.
I am a little upset to have lost the HID's, as they would light the road for miles, but It was a sacrifice for the whole look of my ride.
For me the Wire for the DRL's was easy because The turn signal/DRL is a dual filiment bulb so there were three wires, the ground, Positive DRL and Positive Turn Signal. Just turn the DRL on with the bulb out, and then use your mulimeter to determine what pin is getting voltage.


_Modified by OntITTech at 12:18 PM 10/10/2008_


----------



## Abriscoe1986 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

cool


----------



## djr21589 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

I just installed Projector/halo angel eyes into my 2004 gti. The projectors work good, but the angel eyes are ridiculously DIM! The only way I can see them is if I'm in a really, really dark area, I will post pictures if that helps. Does anyone know if you can give more power to them so they become brighter??!
Thanks!!


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

Hey i just got a set of Projector Halos off ebay. i was wondering if someone knows if i can get an HID kit for both the lows and Highs? they look like the Spyder Projectors that you can get at andysautosport.com the ones with the black housings.


_Modified by GVZBORA at 10:21 AM 11-14-2008_


----------



## 85_Scirocco_Guy (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

ok so while i was away and my car was in the body shop i had angel eyes installed and they came with their own wiring harness and i tried out my turn signals and they dont work needless to say my 4way emergancy switch started smoking????
anyone have this happen to them before???


----------



## bigmacak22 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: (burkey7344)*

can somebody tell me instructions how to hook the angel eyes on the jetta..i already purchased the headlights and with headlights i got FOG LIGHTS AND ANGEL EYES..but i just want to know what do i need to do to get the angel eyes working..the lights looks same as this headlights...here is the link of that lights..and it is same the headlights...http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1999-2004-VW-JETTA-MK4-BORA-PROJECTOR-HEADLIGHT-2001-BK_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ72Q3a570Q7c66Q3a2Q7c65Q3a12Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a0Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem190283047146QQitemZ190283047146QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories...so please someone help me and thanks people who ever is telling me an instruction how to hook it up...


----------



## quell2k4 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (elpaisacq)*

i was wondering if any one knew what type of bulbs i can get for my fogs for my halos? i brought the euro switch and my fogs won't come on with my low beams.


----------



## Rilesd (Feb 13, 2009)

How did you remove the OEM connectors?


----------



## Rilesd (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

Do you know how to remove the OEM connectors?


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

Anyway to re-up the pics or is there another guide with pics anywhere??


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (nmjetha)*

In pic 2 what tabs is he referring to that need to be bent back for the male wires to stay in??? Mine keep falling out.


----------



## DubVeeJedi (May 24, 2003)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (nmjetha)*

great write-up!
Does anyone kow where to get the pins for the headlight harness? I have to wire in the fog lights and buying the "wiring harness" available seems wasteful.
Also, which pin is for the rear fog light?


_Modified by DubVeeJedi at 2:54 PM 3-6-2010_


----------



## vwolfz1 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (rocketPack)*

first of all this DIY is bad @$$ and a life saver.
my halo projectors came misspinned the [email protected]** outta them, and thanks to this DIY I managed to rewire the whole harness for both headlights. ok, here's what and please let me know if i need to adjust anything, thx. i hooked up the fogs directly to turn on with city lights.
















in the pic below the halos are lit as u can barely see but they r dim







any help on making them bright?










_Modified by vwolfz1 at 3:08 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## gregas (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (vwolfz1)*

Yo vwolfz1, I got the same lights you have. Do you have a euro switch? Is there a way to just put on the halos and led's?


----------



## vwolfz1 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: How to Wire Depo Angel Eye Headlights / MkIV Jetta (gregas)*

no i dont have the euroswitch, planning on getting one soon + HID kit as well as HID fog kit.
1st, your halo rings light bulbs(194) are dim as f**k, im trying to replace mine with LEDs.
2nd, im still working on my lights, aiming is not even, the bulbs are dim also, even tho it says "H1" on them!! i dont get it!!
3rd, yes, you can run halo rings and leds by themselves by switching the wires around, i wouldn't recommend it bro, too many wires there, just get a euroswitch and HIDs.


----------



## Kenjiwu (Jun 19, 2010)

*headlight Beam level adjustment*

I got the same projector headlight as you. Do you know how to adjust the beam level?
i find that the low beam is way too low. Is there a way to adjust? Yeah the my ring is too dim also, did you find the solution to it?


----------



## sgentile787 (Feb 4, 2010)

i know this thread has been inactive for a while, but I am going to be wiring my headlights this week, so it will be a big help :thumbup: . Can someone help me with what Wattage H1 bulbs i should be using to be safe?


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

gonna bring this back from the dead to ask a question....


my angel eyes stay on when my signal is on, and it kinda drows it out....


how do i wire this up, that when the signal is on, it shuts off the angel eyes?


thanks


----------



## Stylist07 (Mar 6, 2010)

That sounds like it would be hard to do , but it Might be possible........

I want to keep my AE on the whole time when the cars power is on.

When i turn my car on the headlights are completely Off and when i drop my Parking brake down then the projectors come on. Then when i flip the switch then the AE come on.

I want to keep the AE on All The Time!!!!!!!!!

Also when i turn my car on and then drop the parking brake the Projector headlights SOME times do NOT come on, then i have to either pull the parking brake up again or flip the switch to get them to come back on. 

PS.........Is anybody running a RELAY with their HID headlights??????? 

eace:


----------



## ahilger3 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Need a little help!*

I just got my new halo projector headlights off of ebay. They have three black and three red wires coming from the bottom of each headlight (obviously for the halos and other little extra lighting). I know you have to put all red together and all black together and wire them to your DRL's...? i suppose? but my wires on the headlight harness are different colors than this one... i have a 2002 Jetta gls. 

please help... this is stressing me out. :facepalm:


----------



## Bickford69 (Sep 21, 2011)

*same thing*

hey i got a pair of dual halo lights and im in the same boat theres wires coming from the bottem of the lights 2 reds 2 black on both lights and my wire harness were it hooks in to the lights have more wired in the the light harness then the harness it plugs in to has im lost i can take picks if need be thanks


----------



## david mull (Apr 23, 2011)

End result! 








Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## junis4791 (May 9, 2008)

I purchased a set of these lights but i am having trouble aiming the beam. The drivers side light is aimed properly but the passenger healdight doesnt seem to go any higher. I know the top screws in the back of the housing adjust the lights up and down and right and left. There is a knob in the lower middle part of the housing that has what appears to be a place for a flat head screwdriver. Does anyone know what this knob is for???? any help would be great thanks.:beer:


----------

